# Tiling a garage floor - good or bad



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I was plannign to 2pk epoxy my garage floor, but I'm now thinking about tiling it, looking at these as the cost for the tiles would not be much more than paint (I know i'll need to add the adhesive and grout etc.

But the price looks good considering I need about 42sqM!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Also you have to think about how flat your floor to be tiled is as it may need levelling compound or a straight edge and tile adhesive to flatten it out. The tiles you linked to are also quite thin which Is not a problem as long as they are bedded down well.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

[email protected] do the same but slate look same price just laid some in bathroom


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Are you going to put your car in this garage , as in drive on the tiles ?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

A resin floor will be stunning to look at but run to probably £100 per m2 with prep, tiles are cheaper as you can do them yourself, a floor tile could be about £20 m2 plus adhesive but the prep will need to be perfect to prevent either lift or fracture under point loading of the tyres.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I would probably recommend porcelain over ceramic tiles for a garage, due to being harder, for the loads they have to take.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Al murad mate. Will pretty much beat any price given to you for the same tiles. Luckily I know the owner so got 50% off everything. Still worked out to be £10k though :/

Don't go for porcelain, they scratch like fff. Go for some decent stone ones. That quartz stuff would be ok for garages


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I've just ordered these for my garage floor, also from homebase but from ebay only £3.60 per sq m http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cuba-Floor-Tile-White-330-x-330mm-9-Pack-/191579920549


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I would imagine tiles to be rather slippy if anything is spilt on them.


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

Why you want to do the floor.Is the concrete floor not ok?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> Al murad mate. Will pretty much beat any price given to you for the same tiles. Luckily I know the owner so got 50% off everything. Still worked out to be £10k though :/
> 
> Don't go for porcelain, they scratch like fff. Go for some decent stone ones. That quartz stuff would be ok for garages


I meant something like this:
http://interceramic.com/productos/detalle/extrema-ii/206076/uso/pisos/estilo/7/color/*****
Which has a porcelainised core and a rough surface.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

7and911 said:


> Why you want to do the floor.Is the concrete floor not ok?


It would be ok.....but I'm guessing you don't have a concrete floors in your house despite that also being ok?



Shaun said:


> Are you going to put your car in this garage , as in drive on the tiles ?


Of course :thumb:



Derek Mc said:


> A resin floor will be stunning to look at but run to probably £100 per m2 with prep, tiles are cheaper as you can do them yourself, a floor tile could be about £20 m2 plus adhesive but the prep will need to be perfect to prevent either lift or fracture under point loading of the tyres.


The other option I was looking at was epoxy paint, not a resin floor. The floor was epoxyd before but the concrete was rough so it was all ground smooth.



streaky said:


> Also you have to think about* how flat your floor to be tiled is* as it may need levelling compound or a straight edge and tile adhesive to flatten it out. The tiles you linked to are also quite thin which Is not a problem as long as they are bedded down well.


It's pretty good, I spend about 30hrs with an industrial floor grinder.

Having looked at the thickness of the tiles yesterday, and added grout & adhesive costs, concerns over them cracking and considered the time it would take to lay such a floor I've decided to stick to with epoxy, the last stuff was great. It lasted 5 years and still looked brand new.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Can an option be to get somone to polish the concrete floor there allready to get a smooth effect??

http://www.midlandpolishedconcrete.co.uk/domestic-polished-concrete-floors/


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

nappy said:


> Can an option be to get somone to polish the concrete floor there allready to get a smooth effect??
> 
> http://www.midlandpolishedconcrete.co.uk/domestic-polished-concrete-floors/


I spent about 30hrs with an industrial grinder / polisher to smooth it out already :thumb:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Tiles are all good until you drop something especially if it has a sharp point or similar. Then it's time to Rip a few tiles up for replacement. What about rubber floor tiles or like other people are saying some ceramic tiles.

Or perhaps some self levelling concrete and some decent levelling floor paint like you would use in hangars, fire stations ect ect? Could be cheaper option?


----------

